# Logo and graphics orientation



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Isn't it normal to orient graphics and other writing on a blank in such a matter that it reads from left to right, starting at the butt and going towards the tip ?

That is what I am used to, but lately I have built on a couple of designs where the blank has a factory installed decal identifying the blank and placed it so it is read reversed -from tip to butt- the daiwa ballistic is this way, and I noticed I think the AFAW line is also. Not a huge ordeal really, but it looked strange when adding a fish decal and pointing the head of the fish towards the tip of the rod, like it is going upstream against the graphics- kinda looks weird is all.


In this pic the tip of the rod is to the right , butt to the left











Guess I could of turned the fish around, but it didn't seem right pointing the head of the fish "down" the rod, from the angler's perspective.

Any thoughts?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I guess it sort of depends if you're right or left handed and how you could hold the rod to read it. I put the decal on my heaver with the head facing me, and it does look somewhat goofy, but it's getting rewrapped, so I'll be fixing that.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm Dyslexic so it all looks backassward to me!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I say*

To each his own. Looks good to me.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I generally have seen most graphics placed facing butt to tip, and I can't ever remember placing anything differently.

But I think it looks fine either way as long as you like it. You know in China or wherever most of the off the shelf rods are made they might not have a clue as to which way is correct. If I had to line up something written in Chinese it would be a 50-50 chance of gettin' it right. 

Happy New Year,

Walt


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

WALT D. said:


> I generally have seen most graphics placed facing butt to tip, and I can't ever remember placing anything differently.
> 
> But I think it looks fine either way as long as you like it. You know in China or wherever most of the off the shelf rods are made they might not have a clue as to which way is correct. If I had to line up something written in Chinese it would be a 50-50 chance of gettin' it right.
> 
> ...


LMAO.....you saying you can't read Chinese?.. was hoping you could put a Chinese proverb on my WRI rod your building...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

WALT D. said:


> I generally have seen most graphics placed facing butt to tip, and I can't ever remember placing anything differently.
> 
> But I think it looks fine either way as long as you like it. You know in China or wherever most of the off the shelf rods are made they might not have a clue as to which way is correct. If I had to line up something written in Chinese it would be a 50-50 chance of gettin' it right.
> 
> ...



Walt, I kind of thought that also, that is, if you gave ME a Chinese decal to put on a rod I wouldn't have a clue left to right, or up to down.

I'll give them credit for likely being smarter than me, and certainly Daiwa and other companies quality control would have considered it, or we'd see some blanks with decals this way and some going the other way.

What basstardo said also made a little sense, if I was right handed and holding a shorter type bass rod in my hand the writing would automatically tend to follow the eye if placed from tip to butt while holding the butt in your right hand. Being lefty, I never thought about that aspect, but I guess mostly I have had hundreds of rods over the years, and until recently I haven't seen this orientation. Maybe a new trend is in the making 

No prob, was just curious if anyone thought it was strange. No doubt the average fishermen will hardly notice it, does kind of get your attention if your planning a layout tho.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*one other possibility*

I think in general most rod wrapping machines have the chuck on the left, so when placing a rod butt in it and applying writing it would just naturally fall from the butt to the tip. 

Could they be wrapping with the chuck on the right ?

If that were the case it would follow that applying a decal the writing would flow from the tip to the butt.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

if you're right handed and you are holding the rod on your right, the writing should be on the left side of the rod, the letters should be from the tip to the butt. if you're left handed it'd be the other way around.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That comment makes me ask the question:

Does it make sense to apply decals based on the dominant hand of the user? Or does it really matter that much? 

Personally, I don't apply decals except fish to the rods I build. I can see where it would come into play if a customer asked for it or you were building on a Daiwa Ballistic blank.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> That comment makes me ask the question:
> 
> Does it make sense to apply decals based on the dominant hand of the user? Or does it really matter that much?
> 
> Personally, I don't apply decals except fish to the rods I build. I can see where it would come into play if a customer asked for it or you were building on a Daiwa Ballistic blank.


Don't think it really matters all that much, just did a double take the first time I saw it on an AFAW, and then noticed it on the ballistics also.

Just got me to wondeing if it was by design (for some unknown reason) or happenstance ?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

HellRhaY said:


> if you're right handed and you are holding the rod on your right, the writing should be on the left side of the rod, the letters should be from the tip to the butt. if you're left handed it'd be the other way around.


Generally speaking, the dominant logo should be placed on top of the blank, so that the caster sees it while he's casting or holding the rod. This is especially the way most cutomers would want their name displayed, whether it runs up the rod or down the rod is really the question, just use to it always running up the rod.

Probably thinking way to much about it, to be honest..
:redface:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I was thinking about this today. It makes more sense for it to go front the butt to the tip. The business end of the rod points away from, so the decal should read that way. Just my opinion.


----------

